# 2nd day with pics



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

[url=http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/109561][/URL]Threw back quite a few so I kept these guys for dinner!!


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

What a bewty catch!!!


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't see any pics.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice catch!!! 

Throw some morels and butter in that pan and that'll be some mighty fine eatin.

I finally get my chance to catch a few this saturday. Can't wait


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Purdy fish!


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Congrats on the great day! (Two in a row, in fact!)
Don


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice catch. Did you catch them on panther martin's?


----------



## PantherMartin (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep #1 silver blade yellow body.


----------

